
500+ Free Places to Learn on the Web - mgadams3
http://degreed.com/about/resources
======
davidblake
One of the best lists I have seen. Be great to see international sources
called out.

------
jpreiland
Great list!

Didn't see Teaching Tree on there, which is one that I visit fairly often.
Perhaps something to add?

~~~
mgadams3
Great suggestion, will get it added. Thx.

------
dannyking
This is truly excellent - nice work Degreed!

------
pramit
May I suggest BasicVersity? <http://basicversity.com> Test and improve your
basic knowledge of anything.

